# My chainsaw loves race gas



## backpack09 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was in the woods cutting up some firewood yesterday and ran out of fuel. The only gas I had kicking around was 5 gals of 3 year old VP c16 (117 octane leaded race gas).  I figure what the hell, its not going to hurt the saw, and there is no way it is going in one of my cars.  So I mix up 2 gallons (16$ worth of fuel when I bought it).  Poor it in and let er rip.  I don't know if it was the race gas or the fumes, but that saw seemed to cut better than I have ever seen. (cord #2 is now cut for the 2009-2010 season)

Man do I miss the smell of race gas.

Dan


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

need you have to adjust the carb any


----------



## backpack09 (Aug 14, 2008)

I probably could have leaned it out quite a bit, but then I would have to retune it for pump gas when I run out of the good ($$) juice.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 14, 2008)

Ah, gotta love the smell of that stuff. Oddly enough, different brands smell different but they all smell good.

I don't know why your saw would run "better" with the race gas unless your saw had a detonation problem when hot. That i'd understand. Hmmm.

As far as leaning out the carb...don't do it. Leave it be.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

i have heard That they run better on race fuel,but affarid to try


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 14, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> i have heard That they run better on race fuel,but affarid to try



Shouldn't run better unless your saw has a detonation problem and i've yet to hear of one that does (of course if you lean out the air/fuel, it will run hotter and then detonation may occur. With a properly tuned saw that isn't an issue.

Racing gas is just a high octane gas...the octane rating, the higher the number the more the "retardant" the fuel is to self combusting under the compression stroke. Thus, high octane fuel is necessary for compression ratios typically over 10.5:1 and that depends on engine cooling as well. But there is no "nitromethan" type stuff in there...just gas. Won't hurt your saw (unless your saw had a catalyst on it...the lead in the gas would cause the cat to go bonkers).


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds like its best to stick with the 93


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't run a saw too lean or it will blow up. The recommendation (if you don't have access to a tach) is to adjust the carb until the engine sounds really clean, then back off a bit so that it's running a little "rich." A leaner setting means less gas and thus, less 2 cycle oil to the engine. I always use premium gas for my saw, for the higher octane, as mentioned.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 14, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> sounds like its best to stick with the 93



Doesn't matter either way. If you got it, burn it. If you don't, save the $5/gal..


----------



## Ductape (Aug 14, 2008)

When you run out of race gas....... just start buying Klotz for your premix. It'll also provide that sweet racing chainsaw smell.


----------



## Redox (Aug 15, 2008)

Ductape said:
			
		

> When you run out of race gas....... just start buying Klotz for your premix. It'll also provide that sweet racing chainsaw smell.



Chainsaw races; now there's an idea...

Chris


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 15, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Ductape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well....if you want a chuckle...GOOGLE "belt sander racing" or search within YOUTUBE.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 15, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> Redox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh..shoulda known.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vfhgQUlJ00


----------



## donatello (Aug 16, 2008)

A number of years ago I had the same issue,needed gas to finish mowing my lawn. Grabbed some CAM II purple racing gas I happen to have handy... That lawnmower seemed to run smoother AND it smelled GREAT  %-P . Those that have smelled CAM II, know what I'm saying...


----------



## Catskill (Aug 16, 2008)

My understanding is that race gas doesn't have a lot of the additives that make regular gas go bad. I have a friend in the "power sports" business that keeps a can of race fuel in his garage for use with his generator.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, regular gasoline, depending on where in the US you are is a "boutique" blend for that specific to the "environmental needs" of that location. Plenty of additives. That said, in low performance applications the benefit isn't so great. Heck, i've run a half tank of 50:1 2-stroke mix in my lawn mower and I didn't notice any decrease in performance. Low performance stuff isn't so picky.


----------

